# Does rigid, thin R30 insulation exist?



## kai (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello there. I am exposing the beams in my bedroom. I was assured that insulating it with R30 rigid thin insulation would be no problem. My contractor says no such thing exists. Can anybody tell me where to get it if it exists? Thanks, Kai


----------



## kai (Jun 13, 2010)

*does rigid insulation exist*

I am not sure how to amend my posting, but I need to. Sorry, I should have researched before posting, but I thought the contractor must be correct or in the alternative, it would be very hard to find. It was not hard to find. Here is one site for rigid r 30 insulation, among others http://www.truittandwhite.com/products/index.cfm?fuseaction=other. Thanks all. Kai


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

what is "thin".

One of the best and readily available insulations is polyisocyanurate foam boards but even that is around R7 per inch per inch. It would take a bit over 4 inches to give you an R30.

yep, per your link: a 4 1/2 inch thick board with an R30.

Might want to check on the price of that stuff, Not going to be cheap


----------



## brycenesbitt (Oct 22, 2012)

nap said:


> yep, per your link: a 4 1/2 inch thick board with an R30.
> Might want to check on the price of that stuff, Not going to be cheap


Old thread, yes. But it's a top google hit for the topic:

It's much more effective to use two layers of 2", with taped and staggered seams. A single fat board is not flexible enough for roof/ceiling use, and will leave cold seams and gaps. Check out "Green Building Advisor" (GBA) for more specific articles on this topic.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

brycenesbitt said:


> Old thread, yes.


Deaf ears for sure.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

But for anybody that is still interested, vacuum insulated panels would likely fit OP's requirements. 
Basically a thermos bottle. Can get R30 in about an inch. One manufacturer HERE.
The disadvantage is that they may cost more than the value of your house.
And you really don't want to accidentally put a nail in one.


----------

